# how much silver, Gold and platinum in scrabs



## suhailkhan8547 (Apr 4, 2011)

How much silver in 100kg used x-ray films.
How much gold in 100kg motherboards or hard drive circuit boards or other circuit boards ( mention name please).
How much platinum in 10 catalyst converter.
How much silver in a computer.
If you have any picture or link. Please share with me.......
I am dying to know how much quantity of metal in these scrap.(mention above)

Thanks


----------



## 4metals (Apr 4, 2011)

The answers to all of your questions can be found by using the search function, as well as methods to process the materials. 

Members of this forum frown on new members who come in asking questions as you have. Generally the long term contributing members of this forum have put in many hours learning this information and share it willingly with the hope that all who benefit from it will return and contribute as well. 

It is in this spirit that we welcome you to this forum and invite you to search, read and learn.


----------

